
Is It Really Five Stars? How to Spot Fake Amazon Reviews - zavulon
https://www.wsj.com/articles/is-it-really-five-stars-how-to-spot-fake-amazon-reviews-11545314400
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Shoutout to Fakespot[0]!

[0] [https://www.fakespot.com](https://www.fakespot.com)

